
Ask HN: Is VR considered a commercial failure yet? - RingwormOne
I understand there are some interesting applications of VR&#x2F;AR that may catch on, such as teaching medical students or engineers about complex systems, but the broad commercial appeal of VR seems to have been vastly overhyped. Have industry players accepted this or would they disagree?
======
Piskvorrr
We seem to be at a local minimum in the hype cycle; I believe the vendors will
try to push their wares with less vigour, but hopefully more functional.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hype_cycle](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hype_cycle)

------
techdragon
As someone living in an industry hub ( Perth, Western Australia ) I can assure
you VR is white hot in the minds of major companies with significant costs
around on site training. To those companies VR technology is a potential force
multiplier the likes of which has never before existed, allowing then to bring
together simultaneous training & practice exercises across deeply
multidisciplinary sections of their businesses in a way that would previously
have cost them two orders of magnitude more to achieve!

They are extremely eager to see consolidated VR training solutions emerge to
the point where it makes economic sense to inject seed capital themselves.

VR is far from a failure, it's merely undergoing a phase of "what is this
commercially viable for?" Which is going to be crucial for it's long term
survival.

